# Figured bubble maple???!?!



## Flacer22 (May 20, 2020)

No idea what this is or you call it haha but it's pretty cool had 2 logs with it in the sapwood only

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## phinds (May 20, 2020)

Yep, that's a weird one all right. Sort of a cross between quilted and peanut figure

quilted

peanut shell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2020)

I don't know what you call it but it's purdy!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 21, 2020)

It is simply called "blistered maple". See it in sugar maple around here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 10, 2020)

I have milled quite a bit of maple that looks like that from trees on property. 
I usually find it in very large old sugar maple that has either died or blown over. Often they are hollow. Here are a couple pictures of some I used in our house.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

